# Getting better every gro.



## InPain (Dec 5, 2020)

Fourth grow in the books had two dosidos one in a ten and the other in a 7 gallon pot. We got double the yield with the ten gallon pot got 11 ozs off the 10 and 5 off the 7. Had a cherry pie  in a 10 gave us 12 she was a beast had and a elephant bones that gave us 4 and two plants we dont know the strain but has a skunky onion smell and they both produced 7 ozs or so each some weird bud. We also had two autos that gave us another six ozs and they were on the outside of the coverage area but still gave us decent bud. They spent there last six weeks with the photos on 12 and 12. 
Have six ladies now in flower again starting week two and have the next run going with seeds and clones I took before flipping all still alive and have roots going to plant them in 3 gallon pots and see if they live. This is alot of work when you work full time. These last two weeks have been hell. The reward to know what was used to grow my flowers feels great all organic. Not sure what the hell I did to pull this off but just going to do the same routine with these ladies. Different strains so who knows will see what happens. Sorry for the long post just needed to tell people who understand how good it feels. Oh and I'm stoned as **** tonight.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 5, 2020)

looks great


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes,very good work bro.id say you really do know what you did to pull it off, routine on everything I like to say!!!.Give them a perfect growing environment,stay on your preventative maintenance and feed them as needed.great job bro!!! Happy growing to you bro!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2020)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## sharonp (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice bud.


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 8, 2020)

Looks Great! Wish they had Smellovision, lol  bet it smells great!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2020)

Enjoy that harvest!


----------

